# How long did the whole trilogy take?



## Goldberry344 (Apr 17, 2002)

*how long??*

How long did the whole trilogy take?? The characters talk about the journey as if its going to be a long way, but then before you know it they're at where they were going. 

It only takes about 2 weeks max for Sam and Frodo (in mordor) to destroy the ring. but they are away from the shire, i think, for about 2-3 years. i dont get it.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 17, 2002)

there was all that time ni imladris (twice), lorien, frodo and sam were at ithilien a litttle bit.


----------



## Landroval (Apr 17, 2002)

Frodo and the group set out from the Shire just after his birthday, September 22nd. The ring was destroyed on March 25 of the next year. So the whole quest lasted about 6 months.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 17, 2002)

then the trip home when it was the anniversary of when he was stabbed by the wraith.


----------



## Landroval (Apr 17, 2002)

True, I failed to include the time after the ring was destroyed. If you include the time up to Frodo's departure from the Gray Havens, then it is just about 3 years total. If you include the time from Bilbo's long expected party, then nearly 20 years elapse, but I don't think that was what was asked.

For a really terrific graphical timeline, check out 

http://www.lordotrings.com/noflash/books/timeline.asp

Amazing...


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 18, 2002)

the other thing....

They crossed the brandywine bridge (i think) on the same day they did on the way to mordor and on the way back. exactly a year apart. but then all the stuff in the middle doesnt quite fit in right.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Landroval _
> *True, I failed to include the time after the ring was destroyed. If you include the time up to Frodo's departure from the Gray Havens, then it is just about 3 years total. If you include the time from Bilbo's long expected party, then nearly 20 years elapse, but I don't think that was what was asked.
> 
> For a really terrific graphical timeline, check out
> ...



Even more amazing:
Lord of the Rings, Appendix B, The Tale of Years
It can all be found in the book itself.
Bilbo's farewell feast was in 3001.
Frodo left Bag End at September 23, 3018.
The One Ring was destroyed on March 25, 3019.
Saruman Passed on November 3, 3019.
The Ring Bearers depart from the Gray Havens on September 29, 3021.
Samwise returned to Bag End on October 6, 3021.


----------



## True_Twilight_ (Jun 18, 2003)

Right you are Arvedui. LOL quite amazing when its pointed out to you


----------

